# Buying a new Hobby motorhom



## hobby101 (Mar 6, 2014)

I bought a new Hobby Motorhome from E S Hartley, motorhome dealers of Ings near Kendal, a year ago. Days later I received an eMail from the makers Hobby telling me that I did not own the van as they still did. because they had not received payment from Hartleys, and that Hartleys had registered it with the DVLA using what Hobby described as a forged CoC certificate. It took some time to sort things out and confirm that I had not lost all of £45,000. I had to re-register the van with DVLA. As I did not own the van for a period my insurance cover was invalid as it did not cover me for a vehicle I did not own. I was also fobbed off that only ONE set of keys came with the van and that the second usually came direct from Ford> Then I was told by them that the keys would come from Hobby. Later E S Hartley "found" the keys ans posted them to me. Hobby Germany suggested in an eMail that I press Hartleys for compensation , but nothing is forthcoming ... not even a "sorry"


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Its a nightmare ...A few years ago We bought a Mitsubishi Shogun and when months later we tried to tax it we were told It had been imported illegally. 
A policeman came and photographed the shogun and officially take "statements" under caution !
Initially we were warned we could probably lose the shogun and our money It was dreadful but after going to Worcestershire to identify the man in a "lineup" and then going to court and swearing that we bought the vehicle in good faith We were told we could keep it It was a very long six months Its upsetting just thinking about it now
I would definitely contact trading standards and find out whats what 
Good Luck 
Cath


----------

